# Petronas Towers VS. WTC Towers



## Travis007

Two of the most famous twin towers in skyscraper history. Both set of twins are iconic and have/had a great impact of their respective skyline. I think this would all depend on your taste in architecture. Do you prefer boxier 70's style buildings or ultra-modern buildings?

I choose Petronas. 



Petronas



















































WTC


----------



## FLscraper

WTC for paving the way for towers like Patronas.


----------



## DarkFenX

Petronas


----------



## STR




----------



## TalB

I would say the Twins b/c the were a symbol to the world, and they did not cheat for height.


----------



## James Foong

I would say the PETRONAS b/c they were an ICONIC to the world, and they did not MEAN for height.


----------



## crazyevildude

Petronas


----------



## ferrariguy

Petronas 
WTC looks like box


----------



## FM 2258

WTC Towers, NYC

That is what a skyscraper should look like. It's what people visualize when they think of the term skyscraper.




TalB said:


> I would say the Twins b/c the were a symbol to the world, and they did not cheat for height.


^^ Also what this guy said, they didn't cheat either. Plus the WTC meant BUSINESS.


----------



## Siopao

FM 2258 said:


> WTC Towers, NYC
> 
> That is what a skyscraper should look like. It's what people visualize when they think of the term skyscraper.


 And the petronas refuses to blend in


----------



## Travis007

> WTC Towers, NYC
> 
> That is what a skyscraper should look like. It's what people visualize when they think of the term skyscraper.


Meh...that doesn't mean much. It's just like the concept of a drawing of a house is simply a triangle and square. Buildings like Petronas force people to think out-side the box, which is good.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

WTC, too bad they are gone


----------



## Siopao

I like it how the petronas glows at night :clown:


----------



## Fallen Blade

The World Trade Center.

It was just brilliant in it's simplicity. The Towers proved that boxes could be gorgeous if done right. (Sears' would be another example) Plus, I love how massive they looked from any vantage point. And the symbolism! Like a previous poster mentioned, they were a symbol of Business, Prosperity, and Capitalism. So naturally I'm biased.

Petronas' are beautiful in their own right, but I'd take the WTC over them.


----------



## firulais2005

The Twin Towers


----------



## DïegôLG

Petronas Towers, just beautiful


----------



## Louman

You can probably store the Petronas Towers inside the WTC. They were so huge!


----------



## SpotlessMind

It's hard seeing those WTC pics. Hard to believe they are... really gone.


----------



## Chino_waro

WTC. they seem alot bigger


----------



## 1984 D.F.

Petronas Tower


----------



## Daniil N.

Guys, are you fuckin' crazy? It's so cruel... It seems like compare two people, who is more beautiful. "Oh, sorry, i forget, one of 'em is dead now, but it's ok, let's compare"


----------



## New Jack City

SoHo~ said:


> Petronas Towers didnt cheat !!
> 
> Actually , Petronas towers were never meant to be the world's tallest , those spires were added because the designer thought it would look nicer and more proportioned to the entire structure . if they really wanted to surpass WTC , why would they designed it with ony 88 stories ? , knowingly WTC has 110 stories ? and theres a different between spires and attenas . attena' height doesnt count . But spires actually count !!


They designed them with 88 floors because the number 8 is considered good luck. Anyway, WTC over Petronas for me. I remember watching a documentary on the Petronas and Pelli was saying how he took the WTC Towers as an inspiration for the whole twin tower concept with the Petronas.


----------



## James Foong

savethewtc said:


> They designed them with 88 floors because the number 8 is considered good luck. Anyway, WTC over Petronas for me. I remember watching a documentary on the Petronas and Pelli was saying how he took the WTC Towers as an inspiration for the whole twin tower concept with the Petronas.


R u sure Pelli with more long achievements n experiences would take WTC as the inspiration? He is one of the world's master architect just like I.M. Pei, thats think out of the box. There r numerous documented stories on petronas. It boils down to how you judge the source of the documentary.


----------



## paul.skyscrapercity

The WTC TWINS are (were) the best i loved that boxy look of them and that plainless look and they shined all colors you can think of orange, pink, yellow, grey, white, red. there architecture was not that bad, ive seen worse buildings. the towers were always called bad architecture becouse there were no shapes in them.


----------



## SNT1

i bet if its not the WTC, people wouldnt speak highly of two grey boxes. The structure of WTC is boring at best, although its just...so...iconic. And it fits right in NY. However, talking about skyscrapers, Petronas is simply better looking IMO


----------



## Ginza

The twin towers in reality were very ugly buildings the desing and the buildings themself were to simple,it is only by the fact that the towers were destroyed that they became a symbol, the symbol of new york before the towers were destroyed was the empire state building, in my opinion the Petronas Towers have a much better desing than the WTC


----------



## innov8

World Trade Center, New York!!! The design was simple but made an impression.

PLUS: the observation deck was on the roof!!!


----------



## alsen

Petronas Towers


----------



## Mr. Fusion

Petronas, I simply prefer the look of glass over gray, and round and tapered over boxy. :yes:


----------



## Ecthelion

World Trade Center for me


----------



## sc4

Duh....Petronas for me. The votes would've been different if WTC were still around. Only now that it's gone that they got many votes........


----------



## Sinjin P.

FLscraper said:


> WTC for paving the way for towers like Patronas.


:yes:


----------



## koolkid

WTC! I always liked the twin towers when i was a kid...


----------



## nano2192

I liked the WTC...although Petronas have a better design..


----------



## koolkid

^^ I agree...


----------



## Leeigh

Petronas for me but I think this thread should be closed cause WTC is is no longer around...a lil insensitive and cruel to be comparing one that exists and one that has 'deceased'...especially when it was being destroyed by terrorists and thousands dead.


----------



## Mosaic

I like them both but Petronas is more beautiful.


----------



## Taller Better

Uhmmm. Bad taste. A lot of people died there... let's let it rest, ok? I vividly remember visiting WTC on many occasions and I remember the day it blew up and I just don't feel like putting it through a beauty pageant. Bad karma all 'round.


----------



## -Corey-

WORLD TRADE CENTER


----------



## Judazzz

I find the Petronas Towers much more beautiful (they are a true piece of art as far as design concept goes, imo.), so they get my vote.
The WTC is much more impressive, and fits into its surroundings much better - they completed the Lower Manhattan skyline, and that skyline in turn added to the appearance of the WTC. But in essence they are big boxes: extremely iconic, impressive and in a way even pretty elegant, but not really beautiful when compared to the Petronas.


----------



## HOUSECLUBBING

World Trade Center.


----------



## El_Greco

Petronas


----------



## MâF

WTC always.
The Twins were sofisticated, simply perfect; Petronas are just one more, just higgers than other buildings.

I will always remenber my first visit to NYC... when I returned, two years later, they were gone...

P.S. Sorry about my english


----------



## Dreamlıneя

The Petronas Towers are my favorite skyscrapers!! They look amazing :drool:


----------



## ANTONIO A.V.

PETRONAS, Simply the best


----------



## broadie

wct are more domenating and the pertonas look ugly from far away


----------



## Mimar

PETRONAS


----------



## Cunning Linguist

WTC no question. I'm not a fan of the Petronas towers. Even though the WTC were boring boxes.... they were just so grand and epic... they just screamed power and strength and were the defintion of the skyscraper.

Now they're gone


----------



## thelongranger101

petronas


----------



## Columbusboy08

World Trade Center for sure. Never got to see them in person but I hope they will be rebuilt someday as opposed to the freedumb tower.


----------



## crossbowman

Petronas Towers


----------



## TalB

Whenever you looked at the WTC from the ground up on a cloudy day, they look like they can go on forever.


----------



## Skyprince

There is a big bias over here. Of course Americans would choose their WTC and Malaysians like me would vote for Petronas as a symbol of patriotism

WTC height is impressive given it was built in 1976 , 

Petronas--well it can be seen from my apartment in Shah Alam City which is 30 km away.


----------



## ZZ-II

WTC, of course. The Best towers ever.


----------



## Top Gear

WTC

my reason:


:tiasd:


----------



## LSyd

WTC. it's more than just a box, look closely. 

Petronas is great, but not that great.

-


----------



## ZZ-II

Strifedaniel said:


> WTC
> 
> my reason:
> 
> 
> :tiasd:


that's one of the best reasons


----------



## TalB

The Petronas Towers cheated for height while the Twins never did that.


----------



## Leeigh

broadie said:


> wct are more domenating and the pertonas look ugly from far away


I bet you haven't seen Petronas towers in person...have you?


----------



## leothelion

I've seen both petronas and wtc both were incredible! but I had always loved the wtc, they were the one's which had got me interested in skyscrapers!!!


----------



## OshHisham

i love both then and forever


----------



## will.exe

This thread is biased because many people are emotionally attached to the WTC. Having said that I vote for WTC because it is much simpler and concrete than the Petronas which seem to flashy and picture perfect. WTC is more imposing.


----------



## staff

The Petronas.


----------



## saladin1970

*the petronas*



staff said:


> The Petronas.


The wtc were just two ugly square rectangles. The petronas are much more beautiful and innovative


----------



## Alle

I accidentaly voted for WTC, anyhow i meant to vote for Petronas, one of my favorite skyscrapers in the world. WTC really adds to density in another way though.


----------



## TalB

will.exe said:


> This thread is biased because many people are emotionally attached to the WTC. Having said that I vote for WTC because it is much simpler and concrete than the Petronas which seem to flashy and picture perfect. WTC is more imposing.


If it's so biased on the WTC, then why is the Petronas Towers in the lead?


----------



## greyconcrete

The Petronas Towers to me are just far more interesting than WTC. One of my favourite skyscrapers in the world


----------



## MDguy

The WTC just seemed much more iconic then the Petronas towers. I think they are both amazing though.


----------



## FastFerrari

WTC all the way...110 stories...1,353ft......


----------



## redbaron_012

If you could see WTC and Petronas Towers side by side the scale would look similar to comparing the Empire State and the Chrysler Blds....Both have their merits...but the WTC was by far the most dynamic, tallest, largest, comlplex ever.....when I say tallest..at the WTC roof level name any other building now or ever with an area equal to its footprint???? can't can you ! I voted WTC!


----------



## poshbakerloo

WTC they are so tall and slender...


----------



## gladisimo

It's nearly tied. I like the WTC more. The petronas close up look modern and shiny, but many distance shots make it look old and archaic, kind of like beefed up steeples or something. The shape doesn't scream future or modern. The WTC shape doesn't accomplish that either, but its simplicity has a more modern feel to it. Plus they have a much greater feel of power. They are so imposing.


----------



## Jules

WTC. Never been a fan of Petronas.


----------



## TYW

Petronas Twin Towers!!

i have no problem with people liking the WTC better but giving reasons like cheating for height and originality is plain shallowhno:


----------



## weirdo

petronas. but i like the boxy wtc too.


----------



## Zaki

I like petronas more. The buildings both modern and traditional at the same time as it incorporates modern, islamic, and south east asian architecture into its design. Also the towers are just breath taking to look at. Only thing noticeable about the world trade centers for me was how big they were. But then now days, thats not such a special thing.


----------



## Pablo

WTC is too boxy for me


----------



## skyscraperboy

Of course Petronas Twin Towers!!!

The design of PTT symbolise fair and order. Thats make me love about PTT.


----------



## Rizzato

thats one of the nicest pictures Ive seen of the 'tronas.
nice!


----------



## Frankiec

Alweron said:


> Are some of you voting for WTC because u want to show ur sympathies for the 9/11 victims and their relatives?
> 
> And what does b/c mean anyway?


Maybe as many people are voting for the WTC (out of sympathy) as others are voting for Petronas Towers (out of anti-Americanism)?

(b/c means because.)

I voted for the WTC because I like the simple, classy, modernism of the rectangular buildings.
I don't like the crosswalk (or whatever it's called) of the Petronas Towers. I think it looks stupid. Among other things...


----------



## Sarcasticity

Azrain98 said:


> Vote for PTT


Really? Campaigning for votes? :nuts:


----------



## guy4versa

Sarcasticity said:


> Really? Campaigning for votes? :nuts:


he say he vote for PTT...:bash:why so hard to get it?


----------



## xing lin

The WTC, it has that "don't mess with us" sort of solid brutalism look, like it's not afraid of anything


----------



## Sarcasticity

guy4versa said:


> he say he vote for PTT...:bash:why so hard to get it?


Really? Read his post again. He already stated in the previous page he voted for PTT.


----------



## kansai78




----------



## UjaiDidida

Sarcasticity said:


> Really? Read his post again. He already stated in the previous page he voted for PTT.


common error.. maybe english isnt his native language


----------



## UjaiDidida

-voted for ptt-


----------



## UjaiDidida

Metallica by Souvik_Prometure, on Flickr


----------



## Javian27

The WTC towers are ugly!!! Sorry but I can´t stop of look the petronas!!!
I really like the petronas!!!
:banana2:


----------



## Javian27

Just look the last one pic!!! 
:rock:


----------



## windowsoftheworld

I find this difficult for both set of twin are different in design, but i'd go with the WTC towers for height and sheer size. 









I like big things.​


----------



## Kopacz

I go with Petronas Towers.
They fit pretty well with the far east design and they are just beautiful.
Twin Towers from WTC were an icon for NY but their design was just awful - they didn't fit the style of the city at all and they didn't even make it with style. On top of that they had those awful thin windows that were 70 cm or something in width ...


----------



## 1Filipe1

I think the petronas are beautiful, but my vote goes to the twins, because everyone knew the twins, they were just so symbolic like a boss, like seemed like if u looked at them they were badass, really sad to see them gone, i feel the twins paved the way for the excessively tall buildings we have now, like the burj etc, i think those are just way to tall and stupid, but my votes for the wtc


----------



## 1Filipe1

Annaezett said:


> WTC vs burj of khalifah. I think all american will still vote for WTC. Annoying patriotism.


thats like saying its stupid for people who live in dubai to vote for the bk, your comment makes no sence


----------



## Hudson11

WTC for it's dominance and iconic status
I'm also not a fan of the Petronas Towers because of those cheating spires...they make the towers "officially" taller than they really are.


----------



## UjaiDidida

Hudson11 said:


> WTC for it's dominance and iconic status
> I'm also not a fan of the Petronas Towers because of those cheating spires...they make the towers "officially" taller than they really are.


comparing the height doesnt make sense at all. if wtc towers were twice higher than PTT or as tall as burj khalifa, im still voting for PTT.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

UjaiDidida said:


> comparing the height doesnt make sense at all. if wtc towers were twice higher than PTT or as tall as burj khalifa, im still voting for PTT.


Well we are comparing skyscraper towers, one of the attractiveness of such buildings is their height and size so i don't see how it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kiboko

Petronas of course, the design is perfect. Pure beauty.


----------



## 1Filipe1

UjaiDidida said:


> comparing the height doesnt make sense at all. if wtc towers were twice higher than PTT or as tall as burj khalifa, im still voting for PTT.


im not surprised you'd vote for it considering, says you live there, but thats like saying if the petronas were 5 feet tall that you shouldn't compare the height to something 1000 feet tall..


----------



## Hudson11

UjaiDidida said:


> comparing the height doesnt make sense at all. if wtc towers were twice higher than PTT or as tall as burj khalifa, im still voting for PTT.


to me, neither are architecturally appealing, so i voted for the WTC's sheer size. 
I don't like the PT's stainless steel facade, and Pelli has made some better designs.


----------



## Lithiumite

Both towers are iconic but my vote goes to Petronas towers for its unique architecture.


----------



## CxIxMaN

My due respect to the WTC Twin it was a very dominant and imposing building for New York it was an icon but so is the PTT. These 2 towers are very impressive give its city a signature. My vote goes to The Petronas tower because of the fact that it just looks much more beautiful during the day and night with its stainless steel facade. You do not get this on the WTC however you do get that sheer dominance of it towering over when you stand at its base. Maybe if the WTC was still standing and it underwent modernization to the current design trend it would be a different story?


----------



## La bomba

I had voted for the Petronas towers but I suppoused the comparation with the new WTC. The Twin towers was the best in the world.


----------



## Virage

I like Cesar Pelli's art, but I'm voting for WTC.


----------



## nyarch21

WTC
I like the patronas but they don't seem like twins to me. I love the twin towers. Probly because there height and overall size is just more dominating and massive. I do like the facade of the patronas much better, but the boxy shape doesn't bother me one bit on the twins. For me everywhere I go when I hear twin towers the first thig that comes up is 1WTC and 2WTC. So i have to vote for them!


----------



## rulo_92r

WTC, gosh I would have loved to see them


----------



## xJamaax

Petronas


----------



## Sarcasticity

The WTC were definitely not "ugly" or "not overbearingly ugly". They had an understated grace, minimalist design that was common during its time. But even with that, I think Petronas Towers are definitely the more beautiful twin towers. But I think more people will still associate twin towers with the WTC than PTT and the silhouette of the towers are arguably more remembered. That could change in the future though


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Petronas Towers c:


----------



## CxIxMaN

In my opinion it really goes down to where you come from for example if you say Twin Towers in Malaysia the first thing that would come to mind is the PTT while if you say Twin Towers in say the US they most probably will think of the WTC first... 

I believe that both buildings are one of the world's greatest skyscrapers and I do not find it right to call the WTC ugly as some has said so. Some people need to have some respect to these buildings. What makes these towers unique is that both buildings which work as 2 different buildings appear like they are one building and will look incomplete if there is just one.


----------



## CxIxMaN

http://www.flickr.com/photos/apyos/7582130538/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/apyos/7512496032/sizes/l/in/photostream/










View from Waldorf tower in the morning which includes sights like the New Istana Negara & the Petronas towers by Kai Hendry, on Flickr

Magnificent!


----------



## roballan

windowsoftheworld said:


> This quite frankly. The WTC towers were literally perfect in geometry and symmetry. The gothic inspired entrance of the towers was beautiful too, it all blended perfectly.


Couldn't agree more. The style was just beautiful, and every detail of the facade was tastefully designed.


----------



## ZZ-II

WTC for me :cheers:

but i like Petronas too


----------



## Javian27

So sorry WTC!!! Petronas GO!!! just look the last 3 pics!!!


----------



## shctaw

Maybe this thread should re-start when New WTC is ready.

No point compare a "gone" building with Petronas.


----------



## 1Filipe1

shctaw said:


> Maybe this thread should re-start when New WTC is ready.
> 
> No point compare a "gone" building with Petronas.


they compared it because their both twin towers...how are you going to compare the new wtc site with no twins to the petronas....


----------



## windowsoftheworld

shctaw said:


> Maybe this thread should re-start when New WTC is ready.
> 
> No point compare a "gone" building with Petronas.



It wouldn't even make sense to compare them.


----------



## UjaiDidida

ofkos.. petronas


Petronas Twin Towers by zeta_flickr, on Flickr


KLCC (Ultra-Wide 8MM) by cwteoh1063, on Flickr


----------



## windowsoftheworld




----------



## ThatOneGuy

That last picture... :drool:


----------



## Canalero

WTC by far. :cheers:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

windowsoftheworld said:


> The trade towers weren't just buildings, they were monuments, in the same way the washington spire is a monument, symbols of art and the United States.


If you want to play that game, I think Malaysia feels much the same about the Petronas Towers. They are by far the most famous buildings in the country.


----------



## CxIxMaN

Kyll.Ing. said:


> If you want to play that game, I think Malaysia feels much the same about the Petronas Towers. They are by far the most famous buildings in the country.


This is so true. The Petronas Towers is indeed a major icon and image of Malaysia. It is a symbol and the design definitely defines Malaysia.

Petronas Towers is a monument for Malaysia.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabien-astre/6748993821/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/7395210512/

I have to agree that the WTC is more dramatic and domating while PTT is more elegant and magestic. They have a different personality.


----------



## PaulFCB

With no doubt, the World Trade Center Twin Towers.


----------



## guy4versa

windowsoftheworld said:


> The trade towers weren't just buildings, they were monuments, in the same way the washington spire is a monument, symbols of art and the United States.


thats define america art is quite boring,

wtc artistic skin










ptt artistic skin

Petronas Towers by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


----------



## windowsoftheworld

^^ good job on finding a crappy LQ computer render of the WTC for comparison:applause:
Let me provide you with a better one











& I'm guessing you're one of those people who think this is "quite boring"

















Which that in itself says a lot about your "artistic taste".


----------



## guy4versa

windowsoftheworld said:


> ^^ good job on finding a crappy LQ computer render of the WTC for comparison:applause:
> Let me provide you with a better one


not bad..but still plain



windowsoftheworld said:


> & I'm guessing you're one of those people who think this is "quite boring"


sorry if my answer hurt every american,if you learn about principle of design,this is totally boring..sorry again,my point is just on design aspect, not more then that


----------



## windowsoftheworld

It's not possible for the average individual to appreciate minimalist design, so i guess it's understandable.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Go WTC, the definitions of a skyscraper.


----------



## Chapelo

guy4versa said:


> not bad..but still plain
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if my answer hurt every american,if you learn about principle of design,this is totally boring..sorry again,my point is just on design aspect, not more then that


Oh boy... :|

As for me, these, hands down my favorite skyscrapers of all time.


----------



## archilover

the sunlight is more appeal than the building..that makes the picture look more interesting,not the building itself..yeah,wtc is a really great building but petronas twin tower is the greatest


----------



## guy4versa

is this also " world greatest skyscraper of all time" and define " american art"? i think the great part of wtc is it high,not it design


----------



## Chapelo

Yes, Aon Center is nice too, but hardly what I'd call the greatest skyscraper.

And seriously, what exactly is your problem? Got beat up in school?


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Aside from the somewhat similar facade, Aon looks nothing like the twins.


----------



## guy4versa

Chapelo said:


> Yes, Aon Center is nice too, but hardly what I'd call the greatest skyscraper.
> 
> And seriously, what exactly is your problem? Got beat up in school?


haha..i think u are the one with problem..read the title, its ptt vs wtc...so its not wrong to express my opinion and saying wtc is a boring tower..your " made in america" attitude is a real problem here,all building in america is the greatest? what a joke,lol. u should realize that...wtc is tall but its also plain..



windowsoftheworld said:


> Aside from the somewhat similar facade, Aon looks nothing like the twins.


u said *similiar* facade,then u say its look *nothing* like twin? lol..are you serious?u forgot the shape,the colour , the floorplan and its in america!!(since every american adore their building sooo much)..gosh..sooo superated


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ I have no connection with America and the WTC was my favourite in the world, even before 911. 
Aon Center is decent, at best, but I wouldn't like it more if it was higher than the WTC.


----------



## Chapelo

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate Petronas too (I'm a fan of Pelli's work), but the WTC was the first "real" skyscraper I'd ever seen in person.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Yeah, Petronas are definitely nice buildings but they just lack that sense of grandeur the WTC towers had.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

guy4versa said:


> haha..i think u are the one with problem..read the title, its ptt vs wtc...so its not wrong to express my opinion and saying wtc is a boring tower..your " made in america" attitude is a real problem here,all building in america is the greatest? what a joke,lol. u should realize that...wtc is tall but its also plain..
> 
> 
> 
> u said *similiar* facade,then u say its look *nothing* like twin? lol..are you serious?u forgot the shape,the colour , the floorplan and its in america!!(since every american adore their building sooo much)..gosh..sooo superated


Hey, maybe you should lay off Chapelo a little considering he worked there on a weekly basis. Just a wild guess, but he may have actually seen them in person. :dunno:

You keep saying that the only reason people like the WTC is because of American patriotism, yet there are countless other members on this forum outside the country that voted for them. I voted for Petronas because I like them just a little better, but by no means is it a runaway. The reason people liked the Twins was their power and mass, not their literal design. Quit looking at everything at face value like a child and try to look for what you admire in a building. Try viewing a building through eyes not cursed with kleptomania, and you'll be pleasantly surprised. Trust me, it's a great experience.


----------



## guy4versa

L.A.F.2. said:


> The reason people liked the Twins was their power and mass, not their literal design.


thats mean.. they should ignore my comment,because im totaly into design.


----------



## archilover

i adore the scale and the size of wtc but for design marvels,petronas twin tower get my votes


----------



## Rizpunk

Petronas Towers, Obviously.


----------



## isaidso

Petronas I my 3rd or 4th favourite twins. 



guy4versa said:


> sorry if my answer hurt every american,if you learn about principle of design,this is totally boring..sorry again,my point is just on design aspect, not more then that


If you learn the principle of design, this is boring? So in your mind people who find minimalism interesting couldn't possibly know about design? 

It's been my experience that people who study design develop an aesthetic appreciation for a wide variety of architecture. If you haven't, you're likely a freak case.


----------



## azey

they shouldnt compare thse in first place....
petronas is just so good looking,but WTC has more meanings to most Americans
if we keep bashing WTC,its just wronggg.......
Petronas gets my vote


----------



## windowsoftheworld

azey said:


> they shouldnt compare thse in first place....
> petronas is just so good looking,but *WTC has more meanings to most Americans*
> if we keep bashing WTC,its just wronggg.......
> Petronas gets my vote


Why do people keep saying this as a justification to others voting for the WTC? These towers were loved and praised LONG before 9/11.


----------



## Kanto

^^ I completely agree with you. I voted for the WTC because of how it looks, not because of its history. In my opinion the WTC Twins are far more beautiful than the Petronas Twins :cheers:


----------



## guy4versa

its massive,it appeal.thats all..and yes it simple..


----------



## azey

when someone say more meanings,tht doesnt mean its post 9/11...
u r sure too attached to WTC...
as i go on with this thread,i think i love WTC a bit more,back then i think its just plain ugly,
but i really love the entrance,yes gothic like what uve said,and those lines can go on forever....but hv u seen petronas urself??always picture perfect,once i sat at the base,and it was like seeing a painting....just amazing


----------



## Chapelo

Man, this thread is like talking to a wall. So damn frustrating. I'm done. :bash:


----------



## FARO15ful

Patronas


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I prefer minimalist modern towers to be infill for a skyline with buildings designed with a more advanced styles that shine out. I can't say that I love them being so huge, but I don't mind much either.


----------



## guy4versa

i bet..if this tower built in china,japan or other country or if it just proposal skyscraper..you will have different opinion...that for sure.!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

When I first saw the Petronas I didn't know where they were, my opinion wasn't changed


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Crazy to think that such an obscure city was one of the three tallest skylines in the years around the turn of the century.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

I don't think where a building is built is relevant to the beauty of the building. The trade towers would look beautiful just about anywhere for their simple yet classy design, & who doesn't like simple and classy?


----------



## isaidso

windowsoftheworld said:


> I don't think where a building is built is relevant to the beauty of the building.





windowsoftheworld said:


> Why do people keep saying this as a justification to others voting for the WTC?


Some people can't accept that someone might prefer something else. They resort to accusing people of regional/national bias. Interesting that the only people making these accusations are from Malaysia.

I prefer WTC. It's infantile that I have to add this, but *I'M NOT FROM THE US AND HAVE NO CONNECTION TO THE US OR NYC.*


----------



## haikiller11

isaidso said:


> Some people can't accept that someone might prefer something else. They resort to accusing people of regional/national bias. Interesting that the only people making these accusations are from Malaysia.
> 
> I prefer WTC. It's infantile that I have to add this, but *I'M NOT FROM THE US AND HAVE NO CONNECTION TO THE US OR NYC.*


In many second world countries, skyscrapers are their national proud. They don't have that unltra-personalism like you 1st worlders :lol:

This is true. You can say that Taipei 101 is ugly and no Taiwanese gonna give a f*** but saying WTC is better looking than Petronas is an offense to many malaysians.

Anyway, I love WTC, I love North American boxes. They are simple, huge and elegent unlike those crappy condos which are being built in Asia and some cities in North America hno: For that reason, my favourite skyline in Asia is Tokyo Marunouchi.


----------



## Owl.

Although the Petronas Towers are very nice looking towers and have a design which suits the country in which they are located, I choose the WTC Towers. I just personally prefer their minimalist design.


----------



## isaidso

haikiller11 said:


> This is true. You can say that Taipei 101 is ugly and no Taiwanese gonna give a f*** but *saying WTC is better looking than Petronas is an offense to many malaysians.*


Malaysians need to develop some objectivity then. The only person who should take offense is the architect. Malaysians didn't design Petronas so its no reflection on them if people prefer something else. 

How does praise have any value if its false praise? If we all turned around and said we loved Petronas more just to make them happy, it doesn't mean anything because it's a lie. Surely, people aren't so deluded?


----------



## Kanto

^^ I completely agree with you. Architecture is a matter of personal taste. There is no such thing as something objectively beautiful or objectively ugly.


----------



## guy4versa

the main idea of the design was from prime minister tun mahathir " eight-pointed star, which in Islamic culture represents “unity, harmony, stability, and rationality.”..so its more to combination of both PM and pelli.fyi, Tun Mahathir is also architect.


----------



## guy4versa

isaidso said:


> Malaysians need to develop some objectivity then. The only person who should take offense is the architect. Malaysians didn't design Petronas so its no reflection on them if people prefer something else.
> 
> How does praise have any value if its false praise? If we all turned around and said we loved Petronas more just to make them happy, it doesn't mean anything because it's a lie. Surely, people aren't so deluded?


-as we talk about the "building architecture" itself ,you are busy saying on nationality of architect,lol...we dont care where are the architect from,we judge the building from the shape and the story behind it, 

-yes,beautiful is subjective,but plain and unique is really different things. 



isaidso said:


> Malaysians didn't design Petronas so its no reflection on them if people prefer something else.


petronas twin tower is really a real reflection of asia, and malaysia generally..it the only building that have influence from hindu temple, buddha pagoda, islamic architecture,malay songket(traditional weaving) facade and traditional malay house..and yet still modern..


----------



## windowsoftheworld

^^ who is "we"? I personally am not judging the building because of it's history but rather it's aesthetics.


----------



## guy4versa

windowsoftheworld said:


> ^^ who is "we"? I personally am not judging the building because of it's history but rather it's aesthetics.


You,i ,us and what the forumers should consider....the "aesthethic value"


----------



## ThatOneGuy

IMO simplicity is an aesthetic value. The modern simplicity mixed in with details such as gothic tridents, the champhered edges, and the way they looked from a distance, their location, etc.

What I didn't like in the old WTC was the interior. Petronas' interiors are probably better, since they were newer.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

guy4versa said:


> You,i ,us and what the forumers should consider....the "aesthethic value"


Speak for yourself.



ThatOneGuy said:


> IMO simplicity is an aesthetic value. The modern simplicity mixed in with details such as gothic tridents, the champhered edges, and the way they looked from a distance, their location, etc.
> 
> What I didn't like in the old WTC was the interior. Petronas' interiors are probably better, since they were newer.


The interiors were entirely up to the tenants to decorate them and design them to their liking, so it's not really the towers but the occupants. I know some floors in the towers looked amazing.


----------



## eurico

Petronas TT is very elegant building


----------



## Kintoy

i vote for the WTC. 

looks better by a mile.


----------



## Joseph039




----------



## windowsoftheworld

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:​


----------



## CxIxMaN

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416981








[/url] 2012_06_01_Malaysia_Kuala_Lumpur_Night_034_web by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## archilover

ptt was really cool and majestic!


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Chapelo said:


>


The connection to the building was so immediate.


----------



## CxIxMaN

ok, seriously that above is really domminiting, and beautiful in an unusual sense.
something PPT cant do. I which I got the chance to visit it but it got destroyed before I could have the chance.

meanwhile in Kuala Lumpur...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/budakijau/8306893558/


----------



## garum0

Petronas, definitely! 
I didn't like WTC, for me NY will always be the Empire and Chrysler Building


----------



## UjaiDidida

i'll always vote for something that has more complexity.


2012_06_01_Malaysia_Kuala_Lumpur_Night_042_web by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


2012_06_01_Malaysia_Kuala_Lumpur_Night_037_web by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


2012_06_01_Malaysia_Kuala_Lumpur_Night_025_web by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

wow!nice images of ptt!


----------



## SLASH_2

Petronas Twin Tower

Respect!! From Far East of Russia, Khabarovsk City - capital of Russian FE (ДВ)

Ночная подсветка башен просто фантастическая, High Tech!! 

Был в КЛ в 2010г. Skybridge - РУЛИТ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnyy

hi all members
My Vote Goes To The World Trade Center.

It was just brilliant in it's simplicity. The Towers proved that boxes could be gorgeous if done right. (Sears' would be another example) Plus, I love how massive they looked from any vantage point. And the symbolism!.they were a symbol of Business, Prosperity, Capitalism and Power!


----------



## windowsoftheworld




----------



## CxIxMaN

> 'Whenever I see the Kuala Lumpur skyline, I feel the uniqueness, that KL Tower is the King of the skyscrapers and Petronas Twin Towers the Queen. The rest of them are the citizens.'


 . .


----------



## Kimiwind1184

I voted fot WTC. I'm sure more people will vote for them because they define the word skyscraper. How lovely they were. One of the reasons why I started to like the tall buildings.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

windowsoftheworld said:


>





Chapelo said:


>



:drool:


----------



## RokasLT

*l don't know how mane users are from US. They are voting becose of the sentimental value. Petrona Towers are more beautiful, technologically more complex (sky bridge) ect. *


----------



## love pakistan

i m vote for petronas towers,,,petronas tower is beautifull.,,,,,love and best regards from pakistan to malaysia..


----------



## tonttula

WTC was massive and iconic, so in that front i would vote for WTC. I also have to say that WTC looked WAY better in real life. One of the couple of towers i have seen that look so massive and impressive standing right next to it and looking up. I'm always up for simple, minimalistic designs and don't consider most of the busy Asian towers to be much. Though Petronas Tower is not just best looking twin tower, but one of the best looking towers out there imo.

My vote has to go for Petronas, even as i would rather not vote at all. 

I have visited WTC as a kid, only seen Petronas from the ground.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

RokasLT said:


> *l don't know how mane users are from US. They are voting becose of the sentimental value. Petrona Towers are more beautiful, technologically more complex (sky bridge) ect. *


And also way too postmodernist and Asian looking.


----------



## FNNG

I am from Malaysia and I always get amazed by Petronas Twin Tower everytime i pass by. You will get to know the feeling of how massive it is and the unique design of it. I always tell my friends that malaysia got 2 corn in the middle of the city 

I've never got a chance to see WTC and now it is impossible to see it anymore. But I can imagine how massive it is especially how the pillar from the ground keep going up. (I like the design)


----------



## windowsoftheworld

RokasLT said:


> *l don't know how mane users are from US. They are voting becose of the sentimental value. Petrona Towers are more beautiful, technologically more complex (sky bridge) ect. *


All of this.. so misguided and untrue.


----------



## Mike____

I just love the simplicity the WTC towers had..


----------



## Highcliff

very difficult to decide...both are very beautiful...


----------



## realitybites-u

RokasLT said:


> *l don't know how mane users are from US. They are voting becose of the sentimental value. Petrona Towers are more beautiful, technologically more complex (sky bridge) ect. *


agreed.. :cheers:


----------



## azey

the Amazing Petronas


----------



## ThatOneGuy

realitybites-u said:


> agreed.. :cheers:


 Reality hasn't bitten you.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

What's that round thing stuck to the Petronas? 



windowsoftheworld said:


>



MASSIVE :cheers:


----------



## guy4versa

ThatOneGuy said:


> And also way too postmodernist and Asian looking.


whats wrong its being "asian looking"?


----------



## honey12

I'm think WTC is better!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

guy4versa said:


> whats wrong its being "asian looking"?


Looks too much like a pagoda which, IMO, shouln't be a supertall structure.

Other ones with such a shape pagoda like shape are Jin Mao and Taipei 101


----------



## archilover

so what wrong with that..it has such great authentic and culture element..that what make it special..not a typical box shape..


----------



## guy4versa

wow..when we have asian looking building..they said..it not suitable to adapt such traditional design in modern skyscraper,its" too asian"..but when they have art deco american style..they said..its the best architecture on planet..haha,so racist...

* i still remember my friend from america saying badminton sport should be remove from olympic games,because it not famous in america..lol,the world is not just about american or western...


----------



## guy4versa

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/8514860362/


----------



## realitybites-u

^^

AMAZING! :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's not racist. Pagoda shaped skyscrapers like that only seems to be found in Asia. Please, give me another word for it :|

Anybody who dislikes the WTC only seems to be anti-box in general. Boxes are a huge part of architecectural history and are important.


----------



## IngMarco

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's not racist.* Pagoda shaped skyscrapers like that only seems to be found in Asia.* Please, give me another word for it :|
> 
> Anybody who dislikes the WTC only seems to be anti-box in general. Boxes are a huge part of architecectural history and are important.


That was kind of redundant... pretty obvious statement lol.

What is your career?


----------



## windowsoftheworld

windowsoftheworld said:


> World Trade Center. by Manhattan4, on Flickr





windowsoftheworld said:


>



:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

IngMarco said:


> That was kind of redundant... pretty obvious statement lol.
> 
> What is your career?


The guy was complaining about me using 'Asian looking' as a description for the Petronas Towers. I had to compare it to pagodas because these people don't seem to get it. No shit it's obvious.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Also, it's amazing how many people think that people only like the WTC because they're "western"
I live in a country closer to Malaysia than USA so stop using such excuses because it's untrue. I don't care about location, only looks, and these pointy setback buildings aren't that nice.


----------



## guy4versa




----------



## archilover

wow,still shining even after more than 10 years ..a masterpiece


----------



## guy4versa

ThatOneGuy said:


> Anybody who dislikes the WTC only seems to be anti-box in general.


that wrong my friend..i love boxy tower as much as i love organic and complicated geometric shape building.. the "concrete and heavy "look on wtc, make its less pleasant to my eye plus it double...still beautiful but petronas seems better


----------



## windowsoftheworld

ThatOneGuy said:


> Also, it's amazing how many people think that people only like the WTC because they're "western"
> I live in a country closer to Malaysia than USA so stop using such excuses because it's untrue. I don't care about location, only looks, and these pointy setback buildings aren't that nice.


Frankly. It's like people can't have a different opinion than theirs or else it is automatically bullshit.hno:


Petronas have too much going on with them, from the shape to the facade to it's height, it all gets lost somewhere. The WTC had the perfect balance.


----------



## archilover

whatever it is,voters preference matter the most ,and you can see that on the above poll


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Those votes are virtually 50/50 and only 10% in favor of petronas. Nothing to brag about.


----------



## archilover

but still it lead above wtc


----------



## ThatOneGuy

guy4versa said:


> that wrong my friend..i love boxy tower as much as i love organic and complicated geometric shape building.. the "concrete and heavy "look on wtc, make its less pleasant to my eye plus it double...still beautiful but petronas seems better


Fair enough


----------



## archilover

dont get me wrong..i think WTC is a really great an amazing building,it stand among the best in skyscrapers list,im not saying it was ugly..it was beautiful in its own way..but if compare to ptt,i love ptt more..it has something which is more appeal and attractive on it own way..it is UNIQUE


----------



## 1Filipe1

archilover said:


> i think WTC is a really great an amazing building,it stand among the best in skyscrapers list,im not saying it was ugly..it was beautiful in its own way..but if compare to ptt,i love ptt more..it has something which is more appeal and attractive on it own way..it is UNIQUE


lets be real the only reason you like the petronas more is because you live in the same city there at lol this thread is definatley not biased in any way shape or form :nuts: (sarcasm)


----------



## archilover

it might be one of the reason,but it is not the only reason why i love it..it is UNIQUE,it is better than WTC and even if im an american and i should vote,i will vote for ptt or even PTT was built in america,i would vote it..it was appeal to look at..majestic and modern,also the facade was really amazing and details..furthermore,it was design by César Pelli which is an Argentine *American* architect,so ''nationality'' is not a main factor why i love it..it does look good and better than wtc


----------



## FNNG

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's not racist. Pagoda shaped skyscrapers like that only seems to be found in Asia. Please, give me another word for it :|
> 
> Anybody who dislikes the WTC only seems to be anti-box in general. Boxes are a huge part of architecectural history and are important.


Pagoda meant to be tall. Btw PTT architecture combine three different culture. You don't expect a pagoda shaped skyscrapers to be appear in New York or London, so basically you can only find it in Asia. 

Not everyone who dislike WTC is anti box in general. I like HSBC Global Headquarters (8 Canada Square), London, Seagram Building, NYC but I don't like Aon Center, Chicago (who am I?)hno: Please define me:banana:

It's not only boxes but traditional building also a huge part of architectural history. 

Basically it's depend on what ppl prefer, an elegant and simply box building or complicated looking building.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

The Twin Towers were the epitome of grandeur, they were immense and incredibly imposing yet they held their ground very elegantly and neatly, almost like a two soldiers formation protecting the city of New York. I dare say they are the definition of "Twin Towers", look it up.:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I never said traditional style buildings aren't important... I'm just really irritated at the anti-box bias on this entire website. Many seem to think they aren't important and call them 'just another box'

I know pagoda shapes are meant to be tall, but (in my opinion) not when they are 400 meters up and covered in green glass.
Please don't get me wrong, I still like Petronas Towers, but I'm really annoyed at how people make box buildings seem much less than they really are. Simplicity is a feature.


----------



## archilover

im not a haters of boxy skyscrapers..there are lot of boxy skyscrapers that i love and most of them were in america such as my favorite new york times tower,4wtc,7wtc,Trump tower,One Chase Manhattan Plaza, Bloomberg tower..they are more beautiful than wtc..what i like about wtc is only the building scale and the pointed arch Gothic entrance..


----------



## Cerulean

I don't think the Petronas Towers look like a pagoda or pagoda looking. It is based on an Islamic geometry design in the first place.

To me, pagoda looking skyscrapers are something like Taipei 101 or Jin Mao Building.


----------



## guy4versa

office inside petronas twin tower

Regus Petronas Twin Towers Kuala Lumpur by REGUSmedia, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa

majestic facade 

One of the Petronas Twin Towers by CyberDSLR.com ™, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa

state of art spire 

Sky Twins by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

wow!Epic!


----------



## windowsoftheworld

:cheers:


----------



## guy4versa

wow...dull, building in front is more appealing


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Their "dullness" as you call it, made them more attractive than Petronas. Along with their massive size of course, you could fit one Petrona into one WTC tower.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

simplicity ≠ dullness


----------



## L.A.F.2.

At least Yamasaki could draw a straight line (Pelli failed his 9th grade geometry class).


----------



## LouDagreat

The World Trade Center was a perfect fit for the Downtown Manhattan skyline. Whatever the design of the new World Trade Center complex, it simply doesn't stand up to the Original WTC. 

The buildings height, exterior skeletal frame (in particular the nice fork design in the frames at the top and bottom of the towers,) and their orientation to one another, made them stand out as truly iconic New York structures.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Why do approximately half the posts in this thread say "I really love A, but to me, B is slightly better" and the other half say "OMG you guys like B, then you must hate A! Now I'm going to tell you why you are stupid for hating A!"?

It really looks like most people have a slight preference for one building over the other, yet many still act like everybody who preferred the other have mortally insulted the tower of their own choice.

Myself, I like both of them (or rather, all four). Perhaps I think a little higher of one over the other, but it's such a close call that I'm not even bothering to vote. They're all nice-looking buildings in my eyes.


----------



## guy4versa

can someone post interior of wtc? maybe it grand lobby,lift area or office?


----------



## windowsoftheworld

A couple LQ, i know each floor provided huge amounts of office space (an acre each i believe) :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Wow, the interior looks better than I had expected.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The lobby:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Wow, I like the little ESB in the last one. WTC on a roll, as it's deficit has decreased by 13 votes.


----------



## Antonio227

Petronas.

Long live César Pelli! :banana: :lol:


----------



## windowsoftheworld

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...ng/the-world-trade-center-as-it-was.html?_r=0 

so beautiful :applause:


----------



## kloim

اللهم لا عيش الا عيش الاخره 
thank you


----------



## Bogframe

My Niece and I on the Staten Island Ferry with the Twin Towers behind us:










Tribute in Light 2005:


----------



## guy4versa

[url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographicalicious/8536407998/[/url]


----------



## LouDagreat

windowsoftheworld said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...ng/the-world-trade-center-as-it-was.html?_r=0
> 
> so beautiful :applause:


Philippe Petit's explanation for the Tower's greatness is exactly what I feel when I see them in pictures. It's exactly what I felt whenever I saw them as a kid looking in the back seat in the car when my dad was driving over the Gowanus Expressway, or when I saw them through my grandma's apartment window in Red Hook. They were visual magnets that made me think of humanity's greatest potential.


----------



## Mike____




----------



## deadhead262

windowsoftheworld said:


> A couple LQ, i know each floor provided huge amounts of office space (an acre each i believe) :cheers:


 Awesome pics!


----------



## Jeff79

Wtc ^^


----------



## Сталин

WTC was better!


----------



## Victor18

guy4versa said:


> wow...dull, building in front is more appealing


Ain't that a tad too sarcastic? I mean seriously, why bother expressing your views in such a way?

Seriously, even though im a Malaysian and the Petronas Twins is always in my view right from my office window, my heart still goes to the World Trade Center. Nothing beats the sheer simplicity and elegance that it holds throughout.

I love the Petronas Twins for its modernity and uniqueness, but the WTC is just something really majestic, despite being boxy. The huge presence it displays is just astonishing, and to be fair, Im not going to vote.


----------



## guy4versa

im not sarcastic,the way you read my comment make it look so..and one more thing,when i say dull,its mean DULL,not UGLY whatsoever,like what some people here say ptt is matelic,swfc is solid and so on.it is what i see from that photo,thats my opinion...please respect that..you want to say wtc is beautiful,go on,but you cant change what people point of view,its a matter of taste..actually this thing is simple,but then you try to act like "victor the good" by making me "guyversa the bad"


----------



## Victor18

^^ Ain't gonna argue with you, and please Im not making you sound bad. Just scroll back and see how you have been replying on other people's expression, I mean, let them be if they find the WTC is much more attractive than the PTT, so lets just keep our own opinions to ourselves. Im not blaming you for anything, but just accept other people's point of view too.

Cheers.


----------



## guy4versa




----------



## wespje1990

petronas


----------



## Contr

Petronas is better, it is no doubt


----------



## windowsoftheworld

We will remember.........World Trade Center- August 2001 by D Breezy - davidthompsonphotography.com, on Flickr












:lol::lol:


----------



## windowsoftheworld

WTC 29 by stevensiegel260, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Woolworth looks tiny in that picture, and even that one seemed incredibly big when I stood in front of it!


----------



## guy4versa

The Giant Twins by danorbit., on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa

Reaching for the sky by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

azey said:


> lets just say american vote for wtc,and asian vote for petronas...
> and petronas tops the vote


It would be amazing if you knew how many non-americans also love WTC

And it's only 40 votes


----------



## CrazyDave

I'm American; but I have to say in honesty that the Petronas Tower are 10 times nicer.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

azey said:


> lets just say american vote for wtc,and asian vote for petronas...
> and petronas tops the vote...sorry for americans,world love petronas more
> :dance:


Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## messy

I like PTT more.


----------



## datoriprogram

The truth is, PTT would look sooo out of place in New York, and vice versa for WTC in Kuala Lumpur.

I prefer WTC, though.


----------



## guy4versa

datoriprogram said:


> The truth is, PTT would look sooo out of place in New York, and vice versa for WTC in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> I prefer WTC, though.


because the influence on architecture... it "asian" look make it so special, suitable in any city in asia. in dubai,taipei,singapore,beijing,jakarta,bangkok and even istanbul.

otherwise


technically modern and international architecture should be easy on everywhere, but if wtc is located in tokyo,paris,dubai,rio,i guess i know what people will react about it..


----------



## Yellow Fever

whats the point for this thread? the WTC has been long gone.


----------



## Highcliff

of course....lets forget the wtc...because wtc has been gone...


----------



## guy4versa

lets turn to petronas vs 1wtc


----------



## Hudson11

why should we ignore the old WTC? it's apart of NYC's history, the city's 3rd and 4th supertalls, the largest twin towers to exist. 

And this thread is to share opinions on the only two sets of supertall twin towers to exist.


----------



## bozenBDJ

I i personally vote _for _the WTC towers.


----------



## BeLogical

guy4versa said:


> lets turn to petronas vs 1wtc


 Whole complex vs. one tower wouldnt make much sense. Would have to compare petronas to entire wtc complex. In which case the new wtc complex is much more modern in appearance to petronas and would beat it handily.


----------



## azey

for me 
wtc vs ptt ,ptt wins
1wtc vs ptt ,1wtc wins


----------



## windowsoftheworld

The whole point of this thread is to compare the old WTC to PTT because they're both a set of Twins. 1WTC is irrelevant.


----------



## azey

in tht case,PTT wins


----------



## deadhead262

azey said:


> in tht case,PTT wins


 In your opinion. In my opinion the wtc twins win.


----------



## guy4versa

in my opinion petronas win ,and according to poll petronas also win..its majority


----------



## windowsoftheworld

deadhead262 said:


> In your opinion. In my opinion the wtc twins win.


Don't bother. They're gonna say "but the pollz, ptt izz winning!!" there's no use in even arguing about which one is better. We all know which one is recognized as THE twin towers.:dunno:


----------



## guy4versa

windowsoftheworld said:


> Don't bother. They're gonna say "but the pollz, ptt izz winning!!" there's no use in even arguing about which one is better. We all know which one is recognized as THE twin towers.:dunno:


off coz we all know which is recognized as the twin tower.even before this ,petronas already win twin cup,best illuminated skyscraper...owh yeah,i forgot,wtc also win,best 1970..lol


----------



## deadhead262

guy4versa said:


> off coz we all know which is recognized as the twin tower.even before this ,petronas already win twin cup,best illuminated skyscraper...owh yeah,i forgot,wtc also win,best 1970..lol


Petronas did not win the illuminated cup, the flame towers won vs the chrysler. The willis tower beat the WTC. Get your facts straight.

When anyone says "the twin towers" everyone immediatly thinks of the WTC unless they are Malyasian.

We would have to do a poll for the whole world to get a proper result, and the WTC would win that.


----------



## lotussnow

deadhead262 said:


> Petronas did not win the illuminated cup, the flame towers won vs the chrysler. The willis tower beat the WTC. Get your facts straight.
> 
> When anyone says "the twin towers" everyone immediatly thinks of the WTC unless they are Malyasian.
> 
> We would have to do a poll for the whole world to get a proper result, and the WTC would win that.


 
Just forget about WTC. It doesn't exist in the world anymore. There is no twin towers (WTC) in New York. It will be replaced with another building If i'm not mistaken freedom tower. There is no point to compare between these both towers as WTC is no longer in this world. It is something you want to compare Michael Jackson and BRuno Mars. Sorry to say that. But for me PTT is more attractive.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

guy4versa said:


> off coz we all know which is recognized as the twin tower.even before this ,petronas already win twin cup,best illuminated skyscraper...owh yeah,i forgot,wtc also win,best 1970..lol


Not really, the term Twin Towers belongs to the world trade center, just look it up on the web.


----------



## tim1807

lotussnow said:


> Just forget about WTC. It doesn't exist in the world anymore. There is no twin towers (WTC) in New York. It will be replaced with another building If i'm not mistaken freedom tower. There is no point to compare between these both towers as WTC is no longer in this world. It is something you want to compare Michael Jackson and BRuno Mars. Sorry to say that. But for me PTT is more attractive.


Maybe there aren't no longer twin towers as wtc in NY, but there is definitely a wtc.


----------



## guy4versa

deadhead262 said:


> Petronas did not win the illuminated cup, the flame towers won vs the chrysler. The willis tower beat the WTC. Get your facts straight.













> When anyone says "the twin towers" everyone immediatly thinks of the WTC unless they are Malyasian..


..dont SPEAKs for everyone!,it bulls**...its like you love justin beiber,and saying everyone love justin bieber,its annoying


----------



## deadhead262

guy4versa said:


> ..dont SPEAKs for everyone!,it bulls**...its like you love justin beiber,and saying everyone love justin bieber,its annoying


 What competition is that? I was talking about the one on one competition here, the one where everyone votes. The results I gave you are for that.
Also yes twin towers are used in majority to refer to the Wtc, fact.


----------



## guy4versa

deadhead262 said:


> What competition is that? I was talking about the one on one competition here, the one where everyone votes..


again,..this is not about yours,its not about what you talking...people already vote..dont argue that..its official poll from hall of fame skyscrapercity.


----------



## guy4versa

deadhead262 said:


> Also yes twin towers are used in majority to refer to the Wtc, fact.


just because it fall in tragic way,and get worldwide media attention ..doesnt mean it is the best twin tower...


----------



## windowsoftheworld

guy4versa said:


> just because it fall in tragic way,and get worldwide media attention ..doesnt mean it is the best twin tower...


They had major media and public attention since their erection. :cheers:


----------



## deadhead262

lotussnow said:


> Just forget about WTC. It doesn't exist in the world anymore. There is no twin towers (WTC) in New York. It will be replaced with another building If i'm not mistaken freedom tower. There is no point to compare between these both towers as WTC is no longer in this world. It is something you want to compare Michael Jackson and BRuno Mars. Sorry to say that. But for me PTT is more attractive.


The hell are you on about? The world trade center has existed since its construction even if the twins were destroyed. The world trade center refers to the whole complex, not just the twins. The new buildings are still the world trade center. The term freedom tower no longer exists, its 1 WTC. 
If you prefer the Ptt that's fine


----------



## deadhead262

guy4versa said:


> again,..this is not about yours,its not about what you talking...people already vote..dont argue that..its official poll from hall of fame skyscrapercity.


I am talking about these. The ones done by the site itself, last year. It will give a lot more accurate results than one done in 2005 which had a lot less people voting. 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&do=archive


----------



## LouDagreat

lotussnow said:


> Just forget about WTC. It doesn't exist in the world anymore. There is no twin towers (WTC) in New York. It will be replaced with another building If i'm not mistaken freedom tower. There is no point to compare between these both towers as WTC is no longer in this world. It is something you want to compare Michael Jackson and BRuno Mars. Sorry to say that. But for me PTT is more attractive.


Honestly, you can go screw yourself. 

Just cause they don't exist doesn't mean we forget the structures and the people that worked in them and how they contributed to the city.



guy4versa said:


> off coz we all know which is recognized as the twin tower.even before this ,petronas already win twin cup,best illuminated skyscraper...owh yeah,i forgot,wtc also win,best 1970..lol


No body gives a shit about some internet poll, only you. If it makes you feel better to believe the Petronas Towers are better at night, go right ahead believe that.. I've got nothing against them. But don't twist the facts buddy.

When "Twin Towers" were uttered, they always referred to the World Trade Center in New York. And the the WTC had nearly 30 years on your Petronas Towers.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

windowsoftheworld said:


> WTC 2 by donpaolos_fotos, on Flickr
> 
> 
> WTC 3 by donpaolos_fotos, on Flickr
> 
> WTC 4 by donpaolos_fotos, on Flickr
> 
> WTC 1 by donpaolos_fotos, on Flickr


Flawless. :cheers:


----------



## LouDagreat

I remember looking up at the Towers from the base, looked like they never ended.


----------



## UjaiDidida

Petronas Towers Walkway by JumpingBorders.com, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

^^:banana::cheers:amazing shot,amazing building!


----------



## selvovic

guy4versa said:


> again,..this is not about yours,its not about what you talking...people already vote..dont argue that..its official poll from hall of fame skyscrapercity.


hahaha, "official poll", this guy HAS to be trolling. 

About 100 people voted in a poll few had heard of and even less cared about :lol:

I personally find the WTC more epic and grander in stature, love the 70's style architecture and how it imposed itself on the city.

To each his own however, but to say that petronas are undoubtedly recognised as THE "twin towers" is just silly talk.

For instance, I guarantee that most people in my part of the world never even heard of the petronas twins, while WTC is common knowledge. Granted that 9/11 has a lot to do with that, but it doesn't change the fact that WTC is what people naturally refer to as the twin towers...


----------



## windowsoftheworld

windowsoftheworld said:


> Time To Reflect by goodeye03 ( sorry not much action, haven't felt gr, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## mr.oldschool

I prefer Petronas.

WTC was maybe iconic, but too many (not only)American skyscrapers look like thin big boxes of milk, which makes Petronas twin towers more unorthodox and lively.
I would love to see a skyscraper in Gaudi's style though. Something looking that organic would be awesome.


----------



## deadhead262

mr.oldschool said:


> I prefer Petronas.
> 
> WTC was maybe iconic, but too many (not only)American skyscrapers look like thin big boxes of milk, which makes Petronas twin towers more unorthodox and lively.


 Not really at this scale. No other building went this high while keeping the same width throughout. More complex buildings are becoming very prevalent nowadays, and if you look at Dubai, it doesn't necessarily mean they're better.


----------



## archilover

*amazing*




UjaiDidida said:


> awesome photo
> 
> 
> Petronas Towers by andrewaldridge, on Flickr


----------



## windowsoftheworld

guy4versa said:


> its box...what original about that? tons of building already have that shape.and look alike


Because the WTC came before and paved the way for them all. :applause:


----------



## UjaiDidida

I think that the current world's tallest cup can be the answer.


----------



## guy4versa

Chapelo said:


> Yeah man, you got me. I'm arrogant. And this is coming from someone who posts the following gems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, *I'm* the arrogant one. Sounds like pot is calling the kettle black :|


ok..thanks for compiling...but i didnt found any rude word in that..atleast i dnt calling people "fucking stupid" just because you not agree with me


----------



## windowsoftheworld

^^ the audacity. You come here, calling people arrogant and bringing the race card like it's nothing. You're Antagonizing and you should really shut up.


----------



## deadhead262

UjaiDidida said:


> I think that the current world's tallest cup can be the answer.


The chrysler has beat the PTT twice and it will do so again, just wait. Also so many fake accounts are made to ensure the PTT win


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Chrysler doesn't lose!


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Chrysler is the true winner*, just look at the amount of fake SSC accounts that have been created specifically so that the PTT win .


----------



## deadhead262

bozenBDJ said:


> *Chrysler is the true winner*, just look at the amount of fake SSC accounts that have been created specifically so that the PTT win .


 Its actually quite sad. In that last round with the Burj khalifa vs petronas, the burj led throughout and then suspiciously the PTT suddenly got a lead of more than 50 votes right at the end.


----------



## CxIxMaN

Call me a traitor PTT which I voted as the better one but I now think the WTC twins look much better and deserve more respect from some people.

Looking at the last few photos I am like wow I which I could see it for my self but the bloddy terrorists destroyed it ruining my chance as well as many others from viewing the worlds most dominating skyscraper. The only other building in my opinion that has similar dominating power effect is Ruyonyang Hotel


----------



## UjaiDidida

UjaiDidida said:


> I think that the current world's tallest cup can be the answer.





deadhead262 said:


> The chrysler has beat the PTT twice and it will do so again, just wait.





L.A.F.2. said:


> Chrysler doesn't lose!




Not that Chrysler building. Its about the twin in final rounds, PTT and the one in preliminary rounds, WTC :yes:



.


----------



## deadhead262

UjaiDidida said:


> Not that Chrysler building. Its about the twin in final rounds, PTT and the one in preliminary rounds, WTC :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Thats because the WTC faced ESB. Btw whats the name of that building in your picture again?


----------



## guy4versa

ilham baru tower


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Isn't that proposed for KL?


----------



## guy4versa

its under construction..already30% progress


----------



## L.A.F.2.

It's just over 300m, no?


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Okay, gotcha.


----------



## guy4versa

design by foster+partner.270m something like that..not supertall


----------



## KillerZavatar

inb4 thread gets finally locked and that because of chrysler spam, who would have thought


----------



## guy4versa

post 585 to 588 are trying to promote chrysler here,hello..this is ptt vs wtc.lol..thats why people call it overrated


----------



## Azrain98

deadhead262 said:


> Its actually quite sad. In that last round with the Burj khalifa vs petronas, the burj led throughout and then suspiciously the PTT suddenly got a lead of more than 50 votes right at the end.


^^

Excuse me, why are you so jealous of the PTT? when the PTT leading, you start give any reason ...fake acc blablabla this is sh*t


----------



## Kanto

Oh my, this thread has become a warzone :storm:


----------



## deadhead262

Azrain98 said:


> ^^
> 
> Excuse me, why are you so jealous of the PTT? when the PTT leading, you start give any reason ...fake acc blablabla this is sh*t


Im not even going to argue with you, its a waste of time. The fake account thing is a fact for both sides.


----------



## theinvincibles2003

Petronas sooo tall but no sexy


----------



## guy4versa

why you so care about fake account? as i know,at last moderator will count and clean all vote..are you up for something?..oke:


----------



## KillerZavatar

deadhead262 said:


> Its actually quite sad. In that last round with the Burj khalifa vs petronas, the burj led throughout and then suspiciously the PTT suddenly got a lead of more than 50 votes right at the end.


the reason for that are time zones. you can see similar things for petronas vs chysler for example, when it is prime time for american forumers chrysler gets from far less votes of the first day to more than equal votes normally. nothing really suspicious :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kanto said:


> Oh my, this thread has become a warzone :storm:


Are you, of all people, really going to call it that?


----------



## Highcliff

I have a important note....
guangzhou planned a 400-meter tall twin towers....but one was replaced by the chow tai fook center...I am very desapointed....

look at the pic...








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249734


----------



## Azrain98

Highcliff said:


> I have a important note....
> guangzhou planned a 400-meter tall twin towers....but one was replaced by the chow tai fook center...I am very desapointed....


wow really can I see the render ? nvm PTT still epic if they build :angel:


----------



## guy4versa

this one?


----------



## windowsoftheworld

it's like they embraced you. It wouldn't have been the same had they been built exactly beside one another.


----------



## LouDagreat

^^^^ Yes, completely agreed. I always thought the diagonally placement (for lack of a better term) of the towers almost looked like one of those Communist Propaganda Posters. Of course the towers didn't give off any communism, but they evinced confidence,strength and protection, like guardians of the skyline.

Like this:


----------



## windowsoftheworld

^^ Very true.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Ironically, the artist of that poster, Shepard Fairey, also drew the Obama Hope poster.
I love that Socialist Realist art style, (although I disagree with its ideas) it conveys such power. Like the Twins did.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

New York - Impressionen; World Trade Center, Plaza and Twin Towers by heldmann, on Flickr


----------



## windowsoftheworld

windowsoftheworld said:


>






windowsoftheworld said:


>


 :drool:


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8847351028/


----------



## daniu79

Get over it guys.....there's nothing to fight about.
WTC is GONE!! PTT is still alive and well. What competition is this?
It's like you're trying to compete with someone who is dead.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

That's one of the most ignorant and disrespectful posts I've ever seen.


----------



## windowsofthe

They are very much alive in the spirit of New York.



windowsofthe said:


>


----------



## daniu79

Not being disrespectful. Just want to remind everyone that the WTC are no longer around, physically. Just let them rest in peace.
As some correctly puts it, 'they are very much alive in the spirit of New York'. So let the spirit lives on forever.....and not start fighting over which towers look better.


----------



## deadhead262

^^Fuckit I would of liked to have seen the intact twins in my life! All I have been able to see is the rubble and the new wtc.


----------



## Highcliff

although....wtc are gone....
byeeee old wtc...


----------



## UjaiDidida

My favorite photo of WTC!


WTC With Clouds by swisscan, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

Petronas


The two towers by grantthai, on Flickr


----------



## windowsofthe

Outstanding simplicity.


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.bangorism.com/2012/09/11/911/


----------



## UjaiDidida

Manhattan Skyline. by Manhattan4, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## UjaiDidida

Lower Manhattan Skyline. by Manhattan4, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

Lower Manhattan Skyline. by Manhattan4, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

World Trade Center. by Manhattan4, on Flickr


World Trade Center. Manhattan. by Manhattan4, on Flickr


----------



## windowsofthe

UjaiDidida said:


> Lower Manhattan Skyline. by Manhattan4, on Flickr











Same Helicopter?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

UjaiDidida said:


> World Trade Center. by Manhattan4, on Flickr


----------



## windowsofthe

^^:lol:


----------



## windowsofthe

windowsofthe said:


>





windowsofthe said:


>


:master:


----------



## hunser

One of my all time favourites:


>


:drool:


Manhattan4


----------



## UjaiDidida

From a new vantage point by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## cnd

WTC >>>>>>>>>

:bow:


----------



## windowsofthe

I don't understand that extra cylindrical structure hno:


----------



## windowsofthe




----------



## azey

windowsofthe said:


> I don't understand that extra cylindrical structure hno:



yes wtc is much more simpler and boring for u to be easily understood:cheers:


----------



## azey

nazrey said:


> Petronas Towers by David McKelvey, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur dusk to night [xpost r/Malaysia] [2000x558] by redditpictures, on Flickr


..........


----------



## azey

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur City Skyline by JonDoyou, on Flickr


....................


----------



## azey

World 2 World said:


> so green :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Hareez Haiqal


..........


----------



## azey

World 2 World said:


> by Katsuhiko Tokunaga





nategapomu said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ummabdrahmaan/5897725702/in/set-72157627109549918


..........


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> DSC_0009 copy by hakim mohd, on Flickr


.....


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8847351028/





UjaiDidida said:


> P1130883 by reinholdbehringer, on Flickr


.....


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> awesome photo
> 
> 
> Petronas Towers by andrewaldridge, on Flickr





UjaiDidida said:


> Petronas twin towers in detail by peterpeers - in Malaysia until 13th of Febr, on Flickr





UjaiDidida said:


> 000094 by Adrian R. Tan, on Flickr


.........


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> Kuala Lumpur Sunrise Panorama. by T0REX, on Flickr





UjaiDidida said:


> Kuala Lumpur from Bukit Tabur by Sarmu, on Flickr


.......


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> KLCC Twin Tower by slixky, on Flickr


.....


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> I stand alone by sawdeecup, on Flickr


........



UjaiDidida said:


> its glowing u kno...
> 
> 
> Petronas-Twin Towers of KL Malaysia by Mumbai Goan, on Flickr


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljanus/7092731567/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljanus/7092732579/


.......


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljanus/7092731987/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljanus/7092732345/


...........


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljanus/7092731567/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljanus/7092732579/


..........


----------



## azey

archilover said:


> 20120623_192603 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


..........


----------



## windowsofthe

azey said:


> yes wtc is much more simpler and boring for u to be easily understood:cheers:


In english now.


----------



## azey

windowsofthe said:


> In english now.


its the sarcasm u will never understand


----------



## windowsofthe

azey said:


> its the sarcasm u will never understand


I will never understand your poorly constructed sentences.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Details give away meaning in a building for nothing. No details require a deeper understanding to fully appreciate the building. Less is more.
Although, Yamasaki also included modernist Gothic details to fit with the architectural theme he loved.


----------



## azey

windowsofthe said:


> I will never understand your poorly constructed sentences.


u seem to understand me very well:cheers:


----------



## NYCrulz

Absolutely NYC...
Twin towers are two, but once the complex gets completed, Barring 5 and 7 wtcs, it'll be quadraplets...All the more so, they'll all be in shimmering glasses, in absolute density, and so on...
Nonetheless, Petronas twins are in my favourite lists, too...








http://eyeonmalaysia.wordpress.com/2007/03/23/petronas-twin-towers/









http://www.architecturaldigest.com/architecture/2012-09/one-world-trade-center-new-york-david-childs-article


EDIT: Then I realised this was a debate between old WTCs and PTT....
If so, Both WTCs and PTT count to me...


----------



## Ondro

What is this thread for? Is it for one guy to post photos from Kuala Lumpur or what? Don't you have your own Kuala Lumpur thread?!


----------



## Azrain98

Ondro said:


> What is this thread for? Is it for one guy to post photos from Kuala Lumpur or what? Don't you have your own Kuala Lumpur thread?!


this is ptt vs wtc...then we post pic about ptt and wtc...problem ? :troll:


----------



## UjaiDidida

*Photos By Gustavo Vier*
Photostream: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavovier/with/9068549609/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavovier/9068522607/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavovier/9068549609/


----------



## ArtZ

^^Petronas looks much better than WTC. It's just amazing!


----------



## deadhead262

^^^In your opinion


----------



## windowsofthe

windowsofthe said:


>





windowsofthe said:


>


Exquisite.


----------



## windowsofthe

windowsofthe said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## UjaiDidida

DSCF0976_edited-2 by cravinostos, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

DSC00474 by Kenny To, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

IMG_6920 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

IMG_7014 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_6997 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_7017 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_7016 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

IMG_6836 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Awesome photos!


----------



## mzabdullah

The world famous Petronas Twin Towers









Pix #1









Pix #2









Pix #3









Pix #4









Pix #5

More pictures of Petronas Twin Towers in my online photo gallery here


----------



## QuantumX

Is it fair to really compare towers that are still standing to towers that were destroyed nearly 12 years ago, and so pictures are more difficult to find?


----------



## UjaiDidida

Petronas Towers - Malaysia by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

If WTC was still standing it probably would be under a major renovation upgrading interior, maybe even upgrading the facade? Anything can happen in a parallel universe


----------



## LadyAmanita

I read somewhere that there were in fact plans to give the facade of the WTC a good scrubbing and cleaning, and revamp the plaza to make it more appealing, among other things. This goodness was supposed to start in 2002


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/_digitalreflections/9344690219/


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

LadyAmanita said:


> I read somewhere that there were in fact plans to give the facade of the WTC a good scrubbing and cleaning, and revamp the plaza to make it more appealing, among other things. This goodness was supposed to start in 2002


Yes, Silverstein planned for a big renovation of the twins.

Would have been great to see the facade clean and sparkling in the sunlight.


----------



## archilover

89 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

this thread has always been a bit unfair comparing 13+ year old photography of the WTC and recent shots of PT. There's many more ways to manipulate shots these days. Though every now and then you can find some old gems like this...









Jamie Squire


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

DSC_0185 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

DSC_0291 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

DSC_0266 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

DSC_0294 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

WTC 9 by stevensiegel260, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Petronas is more beautiful.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

WTC by a long shot.


----------



## isaidso

I thought WTC would get about 90% of the votes.


----------



## Hudson11

World Trade Center Twin Towers at Night by sfazli, on Flickr


----------



## 3darchitect

kl35 by James R fauxtoes, on Flickr


----------



## 3darchitect

wtc plaza

WTC plaza by Harrisc, on Flickr


----------



## cincobarrio

WTC _gameover_


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hudson11 said:


> this thread has always been a bit unfair comparing 13+ year old photography of the WTC and recent shots of PT. There's many more ways to manipulate shots these days. Though every now and then you can find some old gems like this...


The building designs are barely comparable aside for the fact they are twins.
It would have made more sense to open a Sears Tower vs. WTC thread.


----------



## CxIxMaN

This thread is still alive??? Come on both are awesome

Just that one was knocked down by assholes


----------



## akif90




----------



## 3darchitect

Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by kåveh, on Flickr


----------



## 3darchitect

NEW YORK-Ipar Dorrea garbitzen / Cleaning the North Tower by ikimilikili-klik, on Flickr


----------



## cnd

WTC >>>>>>>>> 

Such beautiful, elegant, monoliths. One of my favorite towers of all time. I miss them dearly.


----------



## vytieubao

this thread has always been a bit unfair comparing 13+ year old photography of the WTC and recent shots of PT


----------



## DZH22

Petronas are nice, but the WTC were much more powerful buildings. Straight up and down, with the roof making it about halfway up Petronas' spires. The antenna on one of them was way higher than Petronas. 

There is nothing in the present that can replicate standing between these towers and looking up from the ground. They were just so huge.

It has always baffled me the way that shorter buildings have been slotted in front of taller buildings in recent years. Willis (Sears) Tower is basically taller in every way, shape, and form than Petronas, by a long shot, and yet lost the title of tallest building. Another example is that Willis Tower wannabee in Nanjing, that really doesn't come close but is considered the taller tower.

"Official" building heights stopped making sense after the Petronas > Willis ruling. This diagram is in order from tallest to shortest. Seems pretty ridiculous, doesn't it?


----------



## tr3nd1ngt0day

If these two were still standing, The original towers would be peacefully demolished by 2005, Then reconstructed as a glass twin tower by 2009. The North Tower would be topped off first on December 2, 2015, and The South Tower by April 2016. Then the rebuilt twins would be opened on February 20, 2017. If 9/11 never happened


----------



## Zaz965

I am very undecided, both Petronas and wtc are very gorgeous


----------

